# WoW low FPS, ohen last



## 3m3y (1. Dezember 2012)

Mir ist bewusst das es sehr viele Freds mit diesem Titel gibt, nur habe ich in keinen dieser freds Antworten gefunden -.-

Hardware: I7 3770k@ 4,5Ghz
		 2x GTX 680@SLI
		 16 GB DDR3 RAm
		 2560*1600

Diese HW Sollte locker reichen um WoW auf der gegebenen Auflösung auf Ultra zu spielen, nur habe ich immer ca 40 FPS mit Einbrüchen. Das komische ist das die zwei GTX 680 immer bei ca 40-55% Last sind und der CPU auch nichts zu tun hat aber die FPS nicht hoch gehen. Ich habe keine Limitierung der FPS eingestellt, alle Addons sind aktuelle, alle Treiber sind aktuell, SLI ist aktiv und Internetleitung ist super. Ich habe WoW auch komplett ohne Addons gestartet und den Cache und WTF Ordner gelöscht....alles ohne Erfolg.

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen, ichwäre sehr dankbar


----------



## StrichKopf (1. Dezember 2012)

evtl ist es dein antiviren programm, ich hatte damals zonealarm und das hat den ganzen rechner gebremst ohne ende.


----------



## Fredericus (1. Dezember 2012)

Morjen,

Ja, oftmals ist ein Sicherheitsprogramm Schuld an schwachen Fps. Allerdings habe ich das gleiche Problem auch genauso oft nach Beendigung bzw. Abschaltung meines Antivir-Programmes und seiner Firewall samt Echtzeitscan und allem Pi Pa Po. In verschiedenen Foren habe ich nach Lösungen gesucht und keine gefunden. Bekannt ist, dass Blizzard selbst, durch seine massiven Veränderungen an grundlegenden Dingen des WoW Kerns, für Schwierigkeiten und Kollisionen im Datenverkehr gesorgt hat. Unbestätigte Gerüchte (latürnich xD) besagen, dass die Provider schwer am stöhnen darüber sind, da es wohl auch Auswirkungen auf den allgemeinen Datenverkehr im Netz hat. PC in- wie extern Probleme. Es scheint auch, dass Blizzard an der Bereitstellung der Bandbreiten spart. Das sind natürlich mehr Gründe für die gehäuften unmotivierten Kicks aus dem Spiel etc. , als Erklärungen für die niedrige Fps. Allerdings ist ein Rechner immer noch ein sehr komplexes Ding und kein Spielzeug, so dass schon einmal das eine mitverantwortlich für das andere ist.

Wer eine Lösung findet, bitte posten.

Danke

Fritzchen


----------



## Fredericus (1. Dezember 2012)

Nachtrag:

Mit grundlegenden Dingen sind gemeint, zB.: Phasing, Crossrealm und ähnliches. Jedes mal, wenn du eine andere Zone betrittst, ein anderer Spieler dazu kommt, muss dein Gerät neue Berechnungen anstellen. Das senkt die Fps in Verbindung mit dem schwachen Datenaustausch massiv. Ähnlich ist es ja auch bei den Sha-Schlachtzügen. Wenn ich im normalen 25er Raid mit egal wievielen Gegnern und Zauber- und Schussanimationen keine Probleme habe, bei Sha oder Galleon muss nur einer husten, und das Theater geht los.


Fritzchen


----------



## Nisbo (1. Dezember 2012)

Schau mal unter System --> Grafik --> SSAO
und deaktiviere es mal, hat zumindest auf meinem Notebook geholfen das ganze etwas zu beschleunigen


----------



## 3m3y (1. Dezember 2012)

Die Einstellungen runter zu regeln hab ich auch versucht nur sehe ich das bei meiner HW nicht ein, nicht auf Ultra zu zocken^^ Es muss doch einen weg geben WoW mehr Grafikpower zugeben, denn sie ist ja da wird nur nicht genutzt -.-


----------



## Xidish (1. Dezember 2012)

Vielleicht hilft es ja, den PC einfach mal zu strukturieren oder anderes Wort "aufzuräumen". 
Hatte ja selbst mit meinem sehr viel schwächeren PC auf "hoch" fps zwischen 70 und ca 120 gehabt.

Oder wolltest Du Deinen PC hier nur mal zur Schau stellen?!^^

*ps.*
 Welches Mainboard hast Du überhaupt?


----------



## 3m3y (2. Dezember 2012)

Gigabyte Z77X-UD5H und Windows ist komplett neu aufgesetzt....aufgeräumter geht es nicht 

Und nein ich will euch nicht meinen PC zeigen sondern mein Problem lösen 

Ich hab mal getestet wie es nur mit einer Grafikkarte läuft....mit einer habe ich mehr FPS als mit beiden im SLI o0

Wenn eine alleine läuft wird sie zu 100% ausgelastet schalte ich aber wieder auf SLI geht die Last nicht über 55% und die FPS sind im "Keller".
Ich werde morgen mal ältere Treiber ausprobieren -.-


----------



## Xidish (2. Dezember 2012)

3m3y schrieb:


> Gigabyte Z77X-UD5H und Windows ist komplett neu aufgesetzt....aufgeräumter geht es nicht


Das rotmarkierte ist schon ein gewaltiger Irrtum!
Ohne groß etwas gemacht zu haben, ist Windows bereits nach einer Neuinstallation + etlichen Updates + Programminstallationen sehr stark fragmentiert.
Zum Defragmentieren benutze ich derzeit die O&O Defrag Free Edition.

Weiter sind viel Einträge in der Registry überflüssig oder gar fehlerhaft.
Zum Bereinigen benutze ich den CCleaner (aber nur den von Piriform downloaden)

greetz


----------



## Caps-lock (2. Dezember 2012)

Wie warm wird dein Rechner ?
Kann ja sein, dass das Teil durch die Hardware am kochen ist und darum runterregelt.


----------

